# Left rain bibs at Alum Creek Marina ramp R.R.



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well Friday evening fished area in the rain. Had a great fishing evening. But realized today that I Left my Cabelas rain bibs in the newer restroom as you come onto Marina parking lot.
Long shot but throwing it out there to see if any other Fishermen out then or Saturday might have found them hanging in restroom.

What was s great evening got costly....
Long shot but worth a try. Thanks


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

What were you doing undressing in the park restroom after dark?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Well Friday evening fished area in the rain. Had a great fishing evening. But realized today that I Left my Cabelas rain bibs in the newer restroom as you come onto Marina parking lot.
> Long shot but throwing it out there to see if any other Fishermen out then or Saturday might have found them hanging in restroom.
> 
> What was s great evening got costly....
> Long shot but worth a try. Thanks


I would go back and check it out...possibility they are still there.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Muddy said:


> What were you doing undressing in the park restroom after dark?


Lol had door locked. was getting rain gear and rain boots off. Was raining hard and wanted to stay dry.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Shad Rap said:


> I would go back and check it out...possibility they are still there.


Already did not that fortunate


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Already did not that fortunate


Bummer man! Maybe check with some of the icefishohio guys that "ice fish" the docks....
Or maintenance department,or any duck hunting clubs in the area.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Bummer man! Maybe check with some of the icefishohio guys that "ice fish" the docks....
> Or maintenance department,or any duck hunting clubs in the area.


Yeah am checking a few other places. Thanks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

When I left my wallet in that restroom I called the park office and they said that a worker found it. You might want to give them a call.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear it Troy. But on the bright side you made someone's day. You know someone, somewhere has been dying to get in to your pants! Now they can!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Steelhauler said:


> Sorry to hear it Troy. But on the bright side you made someone's day. You know someone, somewhere has been dying to get in to your pants! Now they can!


This is funny


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

polebender said:


> When I left my wallet in that restroom I called the park office and they said that a worker found it. You might want to give them a call.


That'd been my first thought..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Steelhauler said:


> Sorry to hear it Troy. But on the bright side you made someone's day. You know someone, somewhere has been dying to get in to your pants! Now they can!


Leave it to you to to have something special to say.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm trying to figure our why Polebender had his wallet out and "left" it in the same restroom. I could understand lost or dropped, Was this the same night Troy lost his pants in that restroom?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Steelhauler said:


> Sorry to hear it Troy. But on the bright side you made someone's day. You know someone, somewhere has been dying to get in to your pants! Now they can!


That is wrong and in so many ways


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Lundy said:


> I'm trying to figure our why Polebender had his wallet out and "left" it in the same restroom. I could understand lost or dropped, Was this the same night Troy lost his pants in that restroom?


It may be a very special bathroom


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I'm trying to figure our why Polebender had his wallet out and "left" it in the same restroom. I could understand lost or dropped, Was this the same night Troy lost his pants in that restroom?


This is even funnier.... toe tappin


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It looks like some people are using OGF as a dating website! 

Seriously though-good luck finding your bibs.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

When you call places, make sure you tell them about that terrible contagious skin condition you have. At least this way, someone will not want to benefit from your loss...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Where is this bathroom again?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lundy said:


> I'm trying to figure our why Polebender had his wallet out and "left" it in the same restroom. I could understand lost or dropped, Was this the same night Troy lost his pants in that restroom?


No! I was in there on the commode and I saw your name and number on the wall and I started laughing and kicking my legs and my wallet must have fell out then!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Fishslim, sorry to hear that you more than likely lost your Gear. 

but if they is a bright side to it you’re giving a lot of needed Comic relief to all of us​


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

1basshunter said:


> It may be a very special bathroom


Not nice Geeez a guy loses his pants and it gets ugly quick..lol it is a special bathroom 1 person clean and heated. And it locks to keep you sick o's out. Lol and called places no one found and turned them in.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

You may be right, but I’ve never lost my pants in bathroom


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't always lose my pants, but when I do its at a vague and mysterious restroom at a state park after dark!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

whos starting the go fund me page for this special person


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

This discussion made me laugh out loud. Not just a figure of speech.
Sorry for your loss Troy but that is a serious sigh of old age when you forget to put your pants back on when you leave a public restroom.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I know how you feel. I left a nice pair of rain pants at a boat launch. Of course no one turned them in. And I would recognize them in a heart beat. I need to replace them soon.


----------



## bucky73 (Jun 3, 2017)

That sucks I ruined a brand new cast net my last trip...not a cheap one either. Not lost but all the same. Got sinkers for months though lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Dovans said:


> whos starting the go fund me page for this special person


Finally a guys who cares...lolol


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

So many of us have done something similar. Some got lucky. The rest had t reluctantly accepted the loss. I wonder how many rod's and reels are sitting on the bottom of lakes and rivers .


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Back quite a few years I left a custom made live bait rod at Dillon spillway. It was made from a 9 wt Fen Glas fly rod blank with a high end spinning reel. Whoever got it know's whose it was because it had my name on it, no address. I didn't realize I left it till the next day. It's about seventy miles one way and figured no chance of it being there if I went back.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Was up in northern Michigan last spring chasing smallmouth, left my gortex raingear, wool hat, wool gloves, buff and sunglasses in a yellow sea tow bag in the boat while trailering 5 miles from one lake to another. Bag must have blown out, never to be seen again! Somebody got a nice set of gear. I feel your pain for the rain pants!


----------



## unclebuddy10 (Sep 27, 2014)

,One thing I have learned from all discussions is that if I ever feel the urge I'm going to the woods to poop


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I made a list of the items that we take fishing. I put on the passenger side visor. My brother is always going about like a chicken with it's head cut off, checking this and that, many times. I just tell him to check the list! That was after I left my rain pants behind.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

unclebuddy10 said:


> ,One thing I have learned from all discussions is that if I ever feel the urge I'm going to the woods to poop


That's what I do, even when I'm at home sometimes.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry to see a nice fellow like yourself getting roasted on the site, but you put it out there. Of course using those bathrooms is a last resort. I can understand your haste to get out of there.


----------

